# Guidelines for arthrogram



## jmcpolin (Jan 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I might find the guidlines arthrograms.  We have a physician who wants to bill 27370 and 73580 everytime he does a Supartz injection.  I know that it should be coded 20610 and the guidance but I need written proof of what and why to show to him.


----------



## donna.christian@providence.org (Jan 18, 2012)

*Supartz Injection*

Our orthopedic surgeons are using CPT 20610 injection of major joint for the Supartz, Hyalgan, and Synvisc-One in the office. (Arthrocentesis = puncture into joint)

They could also use CPT 20610 in the outpatient setting with or w/o imaging guidance.  

Per Ingenix Orthopedics-Lower: Hips & Below: Arthrogram, CPT 27370, "Air, and either a single or double contrast agent is injected into the femoropatellar space.  This procedure includes introduction of a catheter and injection of contrast dye for a radiologic procedure."

Does that help?
Donna Christian, CCS-P, COSC (2011)


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes thank you


----------

